# Tire Pressure ??



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

I just want to make sure I have my tire pressures correct.
I got rid of my Load Range D (65psi max) Chinese bombs and installed
new Maxxis M8008 ST Load Range E (80psi max) tires.
Max cold pressure should now be 80 psi ... correct?
I no longer go by the sticker on the side of the trailer that says 65psi..?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you used the same rims you have to check them to see what the rated pressure is on the rim, do not exceed that pressure. Full 80 psi may not be required as you now have significantly increased your tire capacity. If you go to 80 and do not have them fully loaded then you will get center tread wear.

I would suggest you check the manufacturer to see if they have a load range chart so you can set the tire pressure to match your actual load. You may find that 70 or 75 is better for you.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't see any PSI rating on the back of my rims.
I do see a "*Max Load*" "*2150&6/2830 LBS*"
Does that equate to Load range *D* & *E*??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Gr8daggett said:


> I don't see any PSI rating on the back of my rims.
> I do see a "*Max Load*" "*2150&6/2830 LBS*"
> Does that equate to Load range *D* & *E*??


Not 100% sure why there is not a psi rating to go with the load rating. It looks like 2830 is the max load for the rim. What is the max load of the tire?


----------



## yhc (Oct 14, 2013)

This is what I have from Maxxis website on 10 ply rated M8008

Part Number TL15713000	
Size	225/75R15 
Ply Rating	10
Overall Diameter (in)	28.3
Section Width (in)	8.9
Max PSI 80
Max Load (lbs)	2830
Measuring Rim Width (in) 6


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Just like yhc said. Load Range E Maxxis is 2830 LBS.
I will keep looking. 
The "2150&6/2830 LBS" was all I could read without taking the wheel off of the trailer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Gr8daggett said:


> Just like yhc said. Load Range E Maxxis is 2830 LBS.
> I will keep looking.
> The "2150&6/2830 LBS" was all I could read without taking the wheel off of the trailer.


Take the spare off, it is easier and should be the same rim unless you have upgraded aluminum rims. If that is the case then I am confident they are rated to the E load range tires, so you should be good to go all the way to the max rated pressure of the tire.


----------



## Bob in Virginia (Jul 15, 2010)

You might try the chalk method. Find a flat, dry parking lot. Using a large piece of sidewalk chalk (yellow works well), draw a line across the tread of each tire. Then pull the rig forward about 25 feet then go look at the chalk lines. You might use the DW to let you know when the lines are visible. Read the lines. If the center of the line is rubbed off, too much air pressure is in the tires. If the outside of the lines is rubbed off, too little air pressure in the tires. If rubbed evenly, you are good. Depending on the surface of the pavement, you may need to modify the distance you drive for the test, but it is a great way to see how the tires are hitting the ground.


----------



## yhc (Oct 14, 2013)

Gr8daggett,

I am sort of in the same boat. My new tires are E load rated at 2830 lbs as mentioned above BUT my rims are rated at 2600 lbs. I sent an e-mail inquiry to Maxxis this morning and the following information is what I got from them (BTW very prompt response).

"Since the maximum load capacity of your wheels is 2600 lbs, there is no benefit to inflate the tires to their maximum (80 PSI). To match the tire's load capacity to that of your wheels, you could inflate to 70 PSI which will give you 2620 lbs. of load carrying capacity per tire."

I hope this helps a bit.

Regards,


----------



## Lofty Dreams (Mar 15, 2014)

Gr8 where does it say the Maxxis are mfg.?
I was going to get those too because everyone raves about them, but my "guy" at tire shop told me they are all made overseas anyway so I got the ones with a 3yr. warranty per his recommendation.

Bob in VA thanks for posting that info. I'm new to this and never heard of "the chalk method" but now we'll be doing that with our new rubber too.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

yhc said:


> Gr8daggett,
> 
> I am sort of in the same boat. My new tires are E load rated at 2830 lbs as mentioned above BUT my rims are rated at 2600 lbs. I sent an e-mail inquiry to Maxxis this morning and the following information is what I got from them (BTW very prompt response).
> 
> ...


The bold section above is more or less where I was going. It is important that people make sure the rims are rated for the upgraded tires.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

Yup. Thanks for the info. Makes sense.
I checked my spare and it is a steel rim rated at 2620 LBS ... again no psi rating.
I will try to find a manufacture code. I hear they are made in Thailand with a ton more quality than China.
I have read nothing but 5 star ratings for the Maxxis Trailer Tires.


----------

